
A Performance Analysis of Python WSGI Servers - kurus
https://blog.appdynamics.com/engineering/a-performance-analysis-of-python-wsgi-servers-part-2/
======
kurus
Just wondering how these benchmarks are relevant for real world Django apps?
If they are realistic they seem to point to Bjoern as forgotten gem that
deserve much more love. Isn't it?

------
sikhnerd
(May 2016)

~~~
kurus
So? Not even a year old.

~~~
grzm
Your parent is just providing the date as context. Often if a submission isn't
from the current year, the submitter will include it in the title. It's not a
comment on the appropriateness of the submission: it's just metadata.

